# Faithfull Tools?



## Calpol (24 Jan 2010)

I don't have any experience of Faithfull tools but there's a few good deals about the now, like £45 off a set of chisels which I might buy for the house tool kit... Are they any good?


----------



## jlawrence (24 Jan 2010)

I've never used the chisels but the two planes I have are pretty reasonable - or at least they seem to be to me.


----------



## MIGNAL (24 Jan 2010)

Don't know but you can get a set of 8 Bahco for near that amount. Even better still is a set of Footprint chisels, although you are unlikely to get a set of 8 for £45.


----------



## Calpol (24 Jan 2010)

The set of chisels had £45 off, reduced to £20. After I posted though I had a look at individual chisels which are only about a fiver each, so a set of 4 with a stone (which I don't need) which used to cost £65 seems a bit odd... Still though, a set at the house means I don't have to use my others ones for non-furniture


----------



## Mike Wingate (24 Jan 2010)

Most of Faithful tools are made in China, to what grade? How much for 4 Stanley/Marples?


----------



## Mike Wingate (24 Jan 2010)

From Tilgear
http://www.tilgear.info/products/457/63 ... hisel_set/


----------



## ColeyS1 (24 Jan 2010)

If i had £45 to spend on chisels, i'd put in an extra fiver and get the marples ones. http://www.dm-tools.co.uk/product.php/sn/MAR373S6 
I've always used them and had no problems. I've given them some serious abuse, but then have used them for more delicate work. Its only now i've bought some Ashley Iles chisels, i'm reaching for them less. 
First impressions are the marples chisels hold a sharp edge longer than my Ashley Iles ones :shock: Hopefully this wont be the case. I read some where that the Ashley Iles ones might be a little soft to start with on the tip.
Think a while back someone was selling them for £60ish with a free record 060.5 block plane. Cant seem to find it now though :? 

Simon

OH £45 off.


----------



## mtt.tr (24 Jan 2010)

There oil stone that my college use is very good


----------



## Keenedge (24 Jan 2010)

If you are going to buy Chinese or Indian tools you could get the same stuff a lot cheaper than Faithfull, I would recommend the Tilgear deal on the Footprint (Sheffield made, I think) chisels. The Marples ones that are available now are Chinese (again I think this is the case). 
Faithfull is only a brand name not a patch on proper tools, buy cheap, buy twice.


----------



## Mike Wingate (24 Jan 2010)

I turned up at college in the late 60's with my black plastic handled Stanley chisels, sacrilege, plastic rubbish. I still use them daily. The other students used Kangaroo Brand chisels, college issue.


----------



## mtt.tr (24 Jan 2010)

Keenedge":3tztyisb said:


> If you are going to buy Chinese or Indian tools you could get the same stuff a lot cheaper than Faithfull, I would recommend the Tilgear deal on the Footprint (Sheffield made, I think) chisels. The Marples ones that are available now are Chinese (again I think this is the case).
> Faithfull is only a brand name not a patch on proper tools, buy cheap, buy twice.


I looked at a set of marples m373 in person they are horrible in comparison to the old ones


----------



## Malboro (29 Jan 2010)

Don't know if I should bump! Want to offer my input. Bought some Faithfull Chisels today just to cover me for a job, not too bad although a little sharpening wouldn't go amiss.

I like Faithfull Tools. Although not the best quality you can find some real gems and they seem to do a lot! Wasn't too fond of the plane set that a number of retailers had in over christmas, didn't look like it would take a lot of work. Ideal for one off jobs though.Take a look at this chisel set  Comes with a half-decent diamond stone too. Although its plastic based:

£24.95 inc. VAT. You can't really go wrong to be honest!

http://aird-tools.co.uk/shop/product_in ... ucts_id=42

Marples Set is only £44.95 but if its for DIY use then no need to go this, it will last you a lifetime however!:

http://aird-tools.co.uk/shop/product_in ... ts_id=6124


----------



## jimi43 (29 Jan 2010)

To be quite honest...I have a set of blue handled jobs and they are not bad but I hardly ever use them apart from opening paint tins with (that was a joke guys ok!  ).

For £24 I could eventually get about 24 old chisels from bootfairs...which, with a little careful selection and a grind and hone make FAR better chisels and you have the fun of tuning without breaking the bank.

Jim


----------

